# Take a look at this!



## Jason (Oct 22, 2002)

shameless plug for my website which i recently finished redesigning...

one section is still incomplete but hey, its all there 

http://www.jasonharbourdesign.com/

opinions, suggestions, insults and money are welcome


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 22, 2002)

I like it   Very nice digital artwork aswell.   Site layout is superb.


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2002)

why thanks 

now i need hits and customers, business has been slow this month


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2002)

since someone moved it, you can delete my other one lol

anyways i completed the photography section late last night...

go me!


----------



## Trip (Oct 23, 2002)

It looks...good.
lol, I was wondering why this was posted twice.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 24, 2002)

I like your "dreamer" photo. (good luck having work come to you. The only way to get a job is to go out and find it. but I am sure you know that.)


----------



## Jason (Oct 24, 2002)

i have jobs just sometimes there isnt anything to do *shrugs*

thanks for the compliments 

any suggestions and critiques are very much welcome btw... as long as you dont hurt my feelings


----------



## Jason (Oct 25, 2002)

not fair i want posts in my thread like trips!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *not fair i want posts in my thread like trips!
> *



 I dont think you want us saying the same thing about you


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2002)

you guys were being negative? how rude!


----------



## MacUser3of5 (Oct 31, 2002)

Why use iframes (instead of a table or css block)? I don't think it is particularly necessary (well, definitely avoid the scrollbar in  the galleries), and doesn't flow very nicely with the rest of the layout... 

I'm just being hard/nitpicky because the rest of the site is very well done. It's out of love, I tell you!!


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2002)

hmm good question, i used iframes so i could embed my gallery pages within the site, having scroll bars is unavoidable with that many pictures, so i found it to be the best solution

another i was toying with was a dhtml layer with css positioning and an iframe in that, but this was simpler 

what are the details of your solution?

and i welcome the critiques because thats the only way a designer gets better


----------



## earector (Nov 6, 2002)

Very interesting. You need to check your spelling and grammar, though. Two things jumped out at me immediately:  recommended only has one c, "On my free time" should be "In my free time".

Good luck with your work.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2002)

thanks for the grammar check, i think i need to re-write the whole thing anyways, thats copied text from like a year or two ago


----------

